# Where to find start money?



## samcarr66 (Jul 8, 2018)

I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn’t available for renters, and my friends/family haven’t been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn’t a payday loan?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Donate plasma maybe?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cardboard sign and a street corner perhaps?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"I'm so broke I can't afford to drive for Lyft, even when they give me a car!"


----------



## samcarr66 (Jul 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cardboard sign and a street corner perhaps?


I don't think I'm pretty enough to turn my ass out.



Mista T said:


> "I'm so broke I can't afford to drive for Lyft, even in a rented car!"


Charming.



Jamesp1234 said:


> Donate plasma maybe?


Actually gave that a go. The only downside is the infrequent nature of it


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Just stop now !!! 
Get s job at Walmart, McDonalds or Taco bell. 
If you don't have$20 for gas you got bigger issues than renting a car !!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Gofundme! Make sure to copy/paste your original post on your gofundme page.


----------



## samcarr66 (Jul 8, 2018)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Gofundme! Make sure to copy/paste your original post on your gofundme page.


I'll give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

samcarr66 said:


> I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn't available for renters, and my friends/family haven't been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?


Walmart's starting pay is $11/hour. You could make $200 just by going to the training class.



samcarr66 said:


> I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn't available for renters, and my friends/family haven't been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?


How much do you need? I spend tops about $20/day on gas.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

You're already behind. Quit now.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Here is what I do when I run out of gas money..

I go to a gas station that only preauthorizes $1 on a credit card. You can then pump an entire tank of gas and it won't settle up with your bank until Monday morning.

You will need to have $1 for each time you pump gas. Some weekends I fill-up 3 times.

The final fill-up should be done Sunday night before you go home. This will have to keep you going until late Tuesday night when your Lyft earnings are deposited.

Your credit card account will go negative Monday morning and you will have to zero it out before you repeat the whole process.

The goal, of course, is that eventually you won't need to "borrow from yourself" like this. But it will save your a$$ if you get stuck.

Of course you will need a visa/mc that doesn't charge any fees when your balance goes negative and it helps if you can instantly add money to it 24/7.

The only card I know of that meets these criteria is the Paypal Business Debit Card. I used mine in this way this past weekend.

The only gas stations I know of that preauthorize $1 are the arco on Trop and Paradice, and the Chevron on Durango and Westcliff. I used them both this weekend.

My paypal account will soon have a balance of about $-115.00 or so. It can sit like that for weeks before paypal begins nagging me. There are never any fees or penalties from paypal, EVER..

Sign up for "paypal card" here:
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/debit-card








Sign up right now. It takes like 5 business days to arrive. Good luck until then. Your paypal account will be active immediately. You will need to figure out a way to link your Lyft earnings to an existing debit card and then add that card to your paypal account.. I use another paypal account (personal) to do this part of it. I can explain if needed..


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> Here is what I do when I run out of gas money..
> 
> I go to a gas station that only preauthorizes $1 on a credit card. You can then pump an entire tank of gas and it won't settle up with your bank until Monday morning.
> 
> ...


Done this many times....JUST REMEMBER TO CHOOSE "CREDIT CARD" when given the option.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Docaces said:


> Done this many times....JUST REMEMBER TO CHOOSE "CREDIT CARD" when given the option.


Do you use paypal business debit card or something else? This trick doesnt work on any of my prepaid and paycards even though I choose CREDIT and input my zip.

Lol I think it is working until the pump abruptly stops moments later when my balance gets to $0.00. For this reason it is best to only xfer $1 to your paypal card if you are trying out a new gas station for the first time.

And this may be apparent but this has to be done at the pump. It will ask for your zip code. If it asks for your PIN it isnt gonna work.



Spoiler: A few words about pumps that have been compromised with a Credit Card skimming device 



I really like the ARCO because I can tap my card and it works. No need to swipe. Less risk of falling victim to a credit card skimmer at the pump. My gf recently had her card skimmed at a pump. I always go inside to pay now. Unless I am doing this trick.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Not meaning to sound like a Cheney here but if you're scrambling to put $1 here and there or don't have gas money to drive people around, you have serious issues.

Having said that, Shuffling Uber to raise gas money is a possibility. If you have an active Uber driver account, Shuffle (cancel) a few rides (Pool are PERFECT for Shuffling, 2 minutes vs 5 minutes for UberX) then cash out and get your gas.


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

New2This said:


> Not meaning to sound like a Cheney here but if you're scrambling to put $1 here and there or don't have gas money to drive people around, you have serious issues.
> 
> Having said that, Shuffling Uber to raise gas money is a possibility. If you have an active Uber driver account, Shuffle (cancel) a few rides (Pool are PERFECT for Shuffling, 2 minutes vs 5 minutes for UberX) then cash out and get your gas.


I was gonna say same thing but if he is using a Lyft rental no chance of driving uber


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Leelyft said:


> I was gonna say same thing but if he is using a Lyft rental no chance of driving uber


 If he has a Camry on his Uber account but his rental is an Impala then the rider will be looking for a Camry. Makes Shuffling 10X easier.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

samcarr66 said:


> I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn't available for renters, and my friends/family haven't been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?


How did you get the $250.00 for the Express Rental Deposit?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

samcarr66 said:


> I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn't available for renters, and my friends/family haven't been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?


You have not ONE person who can spot you $20? Even on their credit card?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> "I'm so broke I can't afford to drive for Lyft, even when they give me a car!"


LOL !!! Good one !!!!!!



samcarr66 said:


> I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn't available for renters, and my friends/family haven't been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?


_____

Looks like payday loan to me. You can make it back in one day. Then drive for the car.
If you have to rent - check out Ubers "Fair" program. It is cheaper than Lyfts rentals with Hertz.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> Not meaning to sound like a Cheney here but if you're scrambling to put $1 here and there or don't have gas money to drive people around, you have serious issues.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> You have not ONE person who can spot you $20? Even on their credit card?


At the risk of sounding rude, the fact that you can't get a single person in your life to spot you $10 or $20 for a single week speaks volumes about your character. Maybe you should pay people back when you say you will, or get off the drugs, or quit drinking so much, or fix whatever the problems are that cause people to have so little trust and faith in you.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Total amount needed to start driving with Lyft Express Drive until you get paid:

1. $250.00 Deposit (Lyft keeps this as long as you have the car and it is returned 3 days after you turn the car in less any charges due)
2. Gas for 6-10 days until you get paid. ($20 a day) ($120-$200)
3. A toll pass if needed in your area with a weeks worth of tolls ($50-$100)

The least amount needed would be if you pick the car up on Friday. The reason for this is you get paid the following Wednesday. (6 days)

If you pick the car up on Monday then you will not get paid until a week from Wednesday. (10 days)

So you will spend $400-$500 on a Lyft vehicle before you will be paid the first $1.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

samcarr66 said:


> any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?





KK2929 said:


> Looks like payday loan to me.


I'm supposing this character already burnt that bridge long ago......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Donate plasma maybe?


You Only NEED 1 KIDNEY . . .

planning is important.

Like " How will i fill the gas tank"
Can be an important consideration before renting a car.

This is where all the Uber
" NO NEED TO TIP"!
Advertising comes in handy


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This thread really sucks.

I don't want to pick on anyone because it's not any individuals fault.

This thread is more an insight into the state of the ride share industry.

A driver doesn't have money to even put gas in his car.

Another driver has to overdraw his Paypal debit card to put gas in his car and hope to God that he has enough on Wednesday to pay the overdraw.

This is America and these drivers are working hard and they are just not making it simply because Lyft and Uber are unwilling to actually charge what it costs to provide the service and therefore they can't pay the drivers a living wage.

The simple fact remains these companies do not have a viable business plan at this time.

How long can this go on for?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Donate plasma maybe?


Not sure they would want the blood of slaves. Since that's what we are.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This thread really sucks.
> 
> I don't want to pick on anyone because it's not any individuals fault.
> 
> ...


And jobs like uberlyft count toward our supposed economic condition of "full employment"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> A driver doesn't have money to even put gas in his car.


It's not even his car. Is Uber to blame for his current situation?


Bob Reynolds said:


> Another driver has to overdraw his Paypal debit card to put gas in his car and hope to God that he has enough on Wednesday to pay the overdraw.


Maybe the driver plans poorly and is incapable of managing his business.


Bob Reynolds said:


> How long can this go on for?


Long enough until self-driving cars push all the ants out of the industry.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's not even his car. Is Uber to blame for his current situation?
> 
> Maybe the driver plans poorly and is incapable of managing his business.
> 
> Long enough until self-driving cars push all the ants out of the industry.


Lyft and Uber dangle the carrot knowing that it is impossible for most driver's to make a living wage. They burn though 96% of the drivers over a years time. If the money was there then there would not be a 96% driver burn rate.

It's not the driver's fault here. The system is set up for failure. It's like the old business opportunity/MLM scam.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Lyft and Uber dangle the carrot knowing that it is impossible for most driver's to make a living wage. They burn though 96% of the drivers over a years time. If the money was there then there would not be a 96% driver burn rate.


I'm not arguing against your point. Like I always say, if you can't figure out how to be profitable at rideshare within your market, quit.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This thread really sucks.
> 
> I don't want to pick on anyone because it's not any individuals fault.
> 
> ...


The company will go on forever.
The drivers are disposable.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

New2This said:


> If he has a Camry on his Uber account but his rental is an Impala then the rider will be looking for a Camry. Makes Shuffling 10X easier.


I wonder how many folks use a different car just to shuffle.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wonder how many folks use a different car just to shuffle.


If Uber cuts rates here I will take my bicycle downtown and two afternoons a week do bike Shuffles.

May even video the reactions as I'm on top of them and they're looking wistfully around for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> The company will go on forever.
> The drivers are disposable.


Thats what they said about Charles Ponzi.



New2This said:


> If Uber cuts rates here I will take my bicycle downtown and two afternoons a week do bike Shuffles.
> 
> May even video the reactions as I'm on top of them and they're looking wistfully around for me.


Bicycle taxis make much more !
And get Tips !


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Lots of irrelevant replies talking about low rideshare earnings when the OP has not yet received his first deposit.

Also there are alot of comments criticizing the OP for not anticipating how much gas money would be required.

Sure he should have known he would need $120-$200. And maybe he did.

Can you really fault the OP for grossly underestimating his startup fuel costs while experienced drivers in this thread are doing the same?

This is evidenced in the quotes below which show comments implying startup fuel costs until first earnings deposit is $10-20.

----

Anyone that offered a suggestion for getting money that was in the $5-$20 range... Wtf? How is barely enough money to buy 1/2 tank of gas going to help the OP in his first week?

Those small amounts aren't enough for gas for a week. Let's add a 0 and see how they read:


> At the risk of sounding rude, the fact that you can't get a single person in your life to spot you *$100* or *$200* for a single week speaks volumes about your character.





> You have not ONE person who can spot you *$200*? Even on their credit card?


Lol, "even on their credit card"? How would _that_ conversation go?


Spoiler: Two words



Fuzzyelvis: Hey bruh, I'm a little dusty, can you venmo me $200 until next wednesday?
BestFriend1: Sorry my good friend but I have no extra cash until I get paid.
Fuzzyelvis: I have an idea. You still got that high credit score? Two words. 'Cash' 'Advance'.
BestFriend1: 'You're' 'Crazy'



Then there are comments about the rideshare industry in general and how drivers are not earning enough to put gas in their tanks.

Those comments simply don't apply to the OP because his earnings are irrelevant until he gets his first deposit.



> This thread is more an insight into the state of the ride share industry.


No, it has nothing to do with the ride share industry. The OP could make more each week than all of us combined and it would not help him buy gas during his first week. Period.



Spoiler: 'Shuffling' is a far worse suggestion



All of these things might apply to me because of my low-rent (i.e. ghetto) paypal solution. However my solution is the only one given in this thread that will get the OP out of his predicament. Unfortunately my solution will still take time unless he already has a card that has the same attributes.

My solution does not require playing the cancel game in order to steal cancel fees from innocent passengers. You all can call it "shuffling" but it still is not ethical and is dishonest and would probably result in getting deactivated. Especially if you did it enough to make $100.

But the fact is that my solution was the only helpful and useful my suggestion. Call it what you want but it works and does not require borrowing from friends or stealing cancel fees from pax.

Paypal isn't a bank. There are no overdraft fees. Nobody else needs to be relied upon. You are simply borrowing from yourself. Same sort of thing as using the Uber gas card.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Probably better off asking people at the gas station that you ran out of gas and left wallet at home lol

I wouldn't give you $20 but maybe $5 if you didnt look like a heroin depot


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Probably better off asking people at the gas station that you ran out of gas and left wallet at home lol
> 
> I wouldn't give you $20 but maybe $5 if you didnt look like a heroin depot


Have you considered it's not a one-time thing? $20 won't pay for enough gas to drive an entire week. Maybe half a night if he's grinding..

Keep in mind OP hasnt even gotten his first deposit. After that OP will probably be fine as $700-800+ should cover gas for a week.

What you all are suggesting leads to stories like this one: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...elping-Uber-driver-push-car-freeway-sues.html


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> Have you considered it's not a one-time thing? $20 won't pay for enough gas to drive an entire week. Maybe half a night if he's grinding..
> 
> Keep in mind OP hasnt even gotten his first deposit. After that OP will probably be fine as $700-800+ should cover gas for a week.
> 
> What you all are suggesting leads to stories like this one: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...elping-Uber-driver-push-car-freeway-sues.html


I considered if I didnt have gas money, I wouldn't be doing this actually. But the guy is in trouble and asking for help


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> Lots of irrelevant replies talking about low rideshare earnings when the OP has not yet received his first deposit.
> 
> Also there are alot of comments criticizing the OP for not anticipating how much gas money would be required.
> 
> ...


What i fault is any clown can be handed a car and become competition.

Dont own a car ?

BECOME AN UBER DRIVER.

WE HAVE HOMELESS UBER DRIVERS.

WHO OWN CARS !

Im not feeling Sympathy on This one.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Again, my first question was how did he come up with the $250 deposit for the Express Rental? That alone will stop drivers that don't have any money.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This is America and these drivers are working hard and they are just not making it simply because Lyft and Uber are unwilling to actually charge what it costs to provide the service and therefore they can't pay the drivers a living wage.
> 
> The simple fact remains these companies do not have a viable business plan at this time.
> 
> How long can this go on for?


For as long as dumb people continue doing dumb things. This pipe dream (myth) of the gig job where you can roll out of bed any time you want and earn for a few hours (if you feel like it).... well that's great in theory, but there's a reason why most successful people have been holding down real, full time jobs for the past century, or running their own (real) business -- which involves working way more than 40 hours a week.

That reason is because it works.

The people who are successful at Uber would be successful at working a "regular" job too, because they have the smarts and work ethic to get shit done. The problem is that a bunch of other people are once again convinced that everyone else has some secret advantage and that they can just start driving Uber and all their shortcomings and failings will magically float away, and they'll prosper. Not how the world works, sorry. The flaws that made it impossible for them to hold down a real job and get ahead will be the same ones that screw up their rideshare gig, except now there's no safety net when they fail, no coworkers to blame, no ridiculous workplace policies to give them 5 chances to improve... just the cold harsh reality of failure.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

samcarr66 said:


> I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn't available for renters, and my friends/family haven't been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?


I heard prostitution pays well, you should try that. It's the same thing as driving for screwber.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

Geesh, some of you dudes are brutal. Just killing these Newbies. Ha ha ha. I've been at it, partime since 11/2017. Cant believe how slow this $hit is.


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Lyft and Uber dangle the carrot knowing that it is impossible for most driver's to make a living wage. They burn though 96% of the drivers over a years time. If the money was there then there would not be a 96% driver burn rate.
> 
> It's not the driver's fault here. The system is set up for failure. It's like the old business opportunity/MLM scam.


There is a certain percentage of drivers who do not go into rideshare with the intention of doing it forever. Some may drive while finishing up school, looking for employment, some may just check it out and quickly realize that it's not as advertised. Some may even just want to collect the signup bonus after 50 rides. The point being that the 96 percent stat is misleading.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

samcarr66 said:


> I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn't available for renters, and my friends/family haven't been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?


Ask Donald Trump! He WAS born rich and now has power!


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

so how did you solve your problem OP?

I hope you walked to your nearest Taco Bell and got a job. $10+/hr for McDonalds around me.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cardboard sign and a street corner perhaps?


i was going to say the same. get this sigh. wright on it. ( I WORK FOR UBER I NEED HELP) trust me this jar will be filled in a few hours. i would not even feel bad if i were you. how much are you paying for this ripoff rental? your not going to make a profit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This thread really sucks.
> 
> I don't want to pick on anyone because it's not any individuals fault.
> 
> ...


" UNSUSTAINABLE "

DRIVERS & THEIR PERSONAL CARS SUBSIDISE UBER UNDER DURESS & DECEPTION !

UNSUBSTAINABLE !


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

br1anf said:


> There is a certain percentage of drivers who do not go into rideshare with the intention of doing it forever. Some may drive while finishing up school, looking for employment, some may just check it out and quickly realize that it's not as advertised. Some may even just want to collect the signup bonus after 50 rides. The point being that the 96 percent stat is misleading.


What's misleading about only 4% of the drivers staying after a year?

Do you really think that Lyft and Uber spend all this money recruiting drivers just to see them go away? This is a major expense for them.

If the money was there then the retention rate would be in the 75% range.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> What's misleading about only 4% of the drivers staying after a year?
> 
> Do you really think that Lyft and Uber spend all this money recruiting drivers just to see them go away? This is a major expense for them.
> 
> If the money was there then the retention rate would be in the 75% range.


Prisons have a higher retention rate


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Prisons have a higher retention rate


I would hope so!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

samcarr66 said:


> I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn't available for renters, and my friends/family haven't been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?


A payday loan, credit card,or personal loan from
a friend/ family member, are your best options.I would suggest using Lendup or CashnetUSA online, since they don't really verify your work info.Most payday loan companies won't like to lend rideshare drivers money, because they don't believe the pay is reliable. You can pay back in installments (I suggest all at once) and have that option if you ever run low on funds. Usually takes a day to be deposited into your account.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Craigslist jobs such as restaurant dish washer typically part time and may offer free food, under table wages. Balance of 24 hours can be spent wasting your time on Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

samcarr66 said:


> I started driving for Lyft with a rented car and realizing I need more gas money then I have to start up. Since Express Pay isn't available for renters, and my friends/family haven't been able to help, any suggestions where to get a couple hundred that isn't a payday loan?


I think Benny the panhandler that works the get on/get off ramps at I-55 & Rt. 30 most days does pretty well. I estimate he does between $50 and $200 per day. He works it 8-12 hours a day. He has a bicycle, a backpack, and descent clothes on his back. My guess is he does better than a lot of rideshare drivers, and that is without any start-up costs or on-going business expenses. Hell, the original poster could be so successful at panhandling to raise his start-up money, and never have to enter the rideshare gig economy..


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> What's misleading about only 4% of the drivers staying after a year?
> 
> Do you really think that Lyft and Uber spend all this money recruiting drivers just to see them go away? This is a major expense for them.
> 
> If the money was there then the retention rate would be in the 75% range.


I don't dispute the 96 percent number, however it does not mean that everyone who signs up intends to drive rideshare for a living and are failing at it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

br1anf said:


> I don't dispute the 96 percent number, however it does not mean that everyone who signs up intends to drive rideshare for a living and are failing at it.


Dude if the money was there then people would stay. It's that simple.


----------

